# Geheime Trail im bayerische  Wald



## dalaurin (6. Februar 2018)

Hier können wir uns über Trails im bayerischen Wald austauschen.


----------



## hardtails (6. Februar 2018)

super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (6. Februar 2018)

Wenn die Trails hier öffentlich im Forum stehen, sind sie dann noch geheim? 

Denke, das entsprechende richtige Unterforum (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/frankenland-oberpfalz-und-niederbayern.40/) wäre der besser Ort dafür. Oder was haben die "geheimen Trails" mit Open Trails zu tun?


----------



## on any sunday (6. Februar 2018)

Lesen und verstehen. 

...Forum zu Rechtsfragen, Trails- und Umwelt der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike)

Und sich Gedanken über die Bedeutung des Wortes Geheim machen.


----------



## microbat (7. Februar 2018)

geheim 
Bedeutungen: nicht für jedermann erkennbar
Herkunft:
von spätmittelhochdeutsch (15. Jahrhundert) „geheim“ „vertraut“

also besser den Thread umbenennen zu:
Vertraute Trails im bayerischen Wald


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Februar 2018)

topolino schrieb:


> geheim
> Bedeutungen: nicht für jedermann erkennbar
> Herkunft:
> von spätmittelhochdeutsch (15. Jahrhundert) „geheim“ „vertraut“
> ...



Wieso umbenennen?

"Geheim" in der Bedeutung "vertraut", "abgeschlossen", "zum inneren Kreis gehörend" ist doch gut.
Vgl.: "Geheimer Rat", "Wirklicher Geheimer Rat", "Geheimes Zivilkabinett"


----------



## bastea82 (8. Februar 2018)

Eine der geistreichsten Ideen. Richtig clever. Nicht


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Februar 2018)

Die Trails sind nicht wirklich geheim, und die meisten "Hidden Trails" sind schon in den Karten drin, sie müssen nur gefunden werden.
https://www.frosthelm.de/trails/hidden_trails/index_ger.html


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Februar 2018)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die Trails sind nicht wirklich geheim, und die meisten "Hidden Trails" sind schon in den Karten drin, sie müssen nur gefunden werden.
> https://www.frosthelm.de/trails/hidden_trails/index_ger.html


Also doch geheim.

Ist "heimlich" das Gegenteil von "unheimlich"?

Hat jemand schon mal einen "wirschen" Menschen getroffen?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2018)

Stellt sich die Frage wer geheimnisvolles hinter dem Account steckt...

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage wer geheimnisvolles hinter dem Account steckt...
> 
> G.


Dalaurinseinvadda?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dalaurinseinvadda?



Eine Verschwörungstheoriewahrscheinlichkeit ....aber es bleibt mysteriös 

G.


----------



## Achtzig (12. Februar 2018)

Ich glaube, es handelt sich hier eher um "geh heim trials". Vielleicht sucht der Account nach Gründen um endlich seine Kneipe zu verlassen?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2018)

Damit er net ganz leer ausgeht, schreib ich ein paar Trails hier rein.
Hier eine kleine Auswahl:






















Sind allerdings mit Geheimtinte aus Zitronensaft getippt. Also einfach Ipad, Handy oder Laptop über eine Kerze halten bis sie sichtbar wird 

G.


----------

